# VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management



## kxxxkfxx (19. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auf den DAV-Seiten eben über folgendes Papier zum Aal-Management gestolpert:
http://www.anglerverband.com/images...ndpunkte/2008standpunkteaalmanagementplan.pdf

Zitat:
"Fangbeschränkungen würden dem Engagement der Angler kontraproduktiv entgegenstehen und somit gezielte, für den Wiederaufbau der Aalbestände essentielle Maßnahmen gefährden, die Erfolgschancen der Aalmanagementpläne also zunichte machen. Der VDSF und der DAV lehnen deshalb ausdrücklich temporäre Fangbeschränkungen in der Angelfischerei ab, erklären sich aber mit den praxisrelevanten, auf die Angelfischerei übertragbaren Maßnahmen und Empfehlungen der Berufsfischerei solidarisch."

Und solche Verbände behaupten, für den Naturschutz einzutreten? 
"Wir engagieren uns nur für das, was wir beangeln dürfen" #q

Meiner Meinung  nach gehört für den Aal auf 7 Jahre ein ganzjähriger Schutz her. Und wenn die Berufsfischer schon nicht dazu in der Lage sind, das zu kapieren, sollten die Angler mal ein Vorbild abgeben, aber das wäre anscheinend zuviel verlangt. Die Verbände repräsentieren die Mitglieder.

Ich esse auch gern Aal, aber Naturschutz sieht anders aus. Solche Statements sind doch Steilvorlagen gegen die Angler, und das zu Recht.

Mann, regt mich so was auf.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*

Du kannst Dir sicher vorstellen, dass ich gerne mit auf die Verbände einprügeln würde.
Aber abgesehen davon, dass dieses Schreiben aus 2008 stammt, ist die Schlußfolgerung richtig. Nur die Art und Weise wie es rübergebracht wird etwas unglücklich.

Wenn Angler und Fischer keine Aale mehr fangen dürfen, geht der Besatz drastisch zurück. Glasaale, die nicht als Besatzfisch verwendet werden, landen in der Konserve. 

Also, da kenn ich auf Anhieb andere Naturschutzthemen, bei denen sich die Verbände bis auf die Knochen blamieren.


----------



## Dunraven (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*

Sehe ich auch so.
Ich kenne Vorschläge von Jahreshauptversammlungen wo Leute meinten man solle doch für den Aalbesatz die halben Einnahmen ausgeben. Ist natürlich Blödsinn sowas, aber die Frage ist schon welche Jahreshauptversammlung bei einem Fangverbot einer Erhöhung der Ausgaben für Aalbesatz zustimmen würde. Da würden dann sicher viele Mitglieder dicht machen und sagen ne wollen wir nicht. Solange sie auf Aal, Karpfen, Zander und Hecht fischen können, da macht es nichts wenn ein Teil des Besatzes in Stichling, Bitterling, ect., halt geschützte Kleinfischarten geht. Aber bei einem großen Anteil, und das für Fische die sie nicht befischen dürfen, da kann der Vorstand dann bei vielen Vereinen soviel argumentieren wie er will. Nicht bei allen, aber Sachen wie z.B. Regenbogenforellenbesatz sind doch nichts anderes als Mitglieder zurfrieden stellen, und haben nichts mit einem natürlichen Besatz zu tun, und wieviele Vereine machen sowas. Das selber beim Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen ohne einem Zwischenfall am Gewässer der den natürlichen Bestand auf einen Schlag komplett zerlegt hat.

Jetzt fördert die EU z.B. den Besatz und die Vereine besetzen gut damit sie mehr gefördert bekommen und alles passt. Mitglieder begeistert, Besatz verstärkt und Fördergelder auch noch bekommen. Bei einem Fangverbot wäre gekommen warum sollen wir mehr Geld ausgeben für eine Förderung die wir eh nicht nutzen können. Wie gesagt nicht überall, aber so selten wird es auch nicht sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*

Offtopic an:
Schon 2008 war es also für DAV und VDSF problemlos möglich, mit einer Stimme zu sprechen gegenüber der Politik in Berlin und Brüssel.

Wenn man sich inhaltlich einig war.

Diese von krickfan hier ausgegrabene Uraltgeschichte zeigt also wieder einmal exmplarisch, auf welch schwachen Füßen dieses von den Befürwortern der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF immer wieder angeführte Argument steht.

Ist man sich inhaltlich einig, braucht man keinen einheitlichen Verband..

Ist man sich inhaltlich nicht einig, ist ein gemeinsamer Verband sogar gefährlich..

Offtopic aus...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn Angler und Fischer keine Aale mehr fangen dürfen, geht der Besatz drastisch zurück. Glasaale, die nicht als Besatzfisch verwendet werden, landen in der Konserve.


 
Womit wir wieder beim Thema Naturschutz wären. Ein verantwortungsvoll handelnder Verband würde ein Fangverbot für Glasaale, gekoppelt mit einem ganzjährigen Schutz, fordern.

Nach der Verabschiedung eines totalen Fangverbots für Aale (zur Verwertung, nicht zum Besatz) würden die Glasaal-Preise weiter zurückgehen, nachdem bereits jetzt ein Exportverbot außerhalb der EU gilt (nehme mal an, das wurde/wird auf 2012 verlängert).
http://www.fv-loeningen.de/news/2011/schutzdeseuropaeischenaals/index.html

Es sollte dann mit Förder- und Spendengeldern ohne weiteres möglich sein, weiterhin großflächigen Aalbesatz durchzuführen.

Ich bleibe dabei: Die Positionen von VDSF und DAV bzgl. Aalmanagement sind völlig daneben.

Die Angelvereine hier zeigen übrigens da erheblich mehr Verantwortungsbewusstsein, wenn auch bei anderen Fischarten. Rotauge und Rotfeder wurden von den Vereinen in vielen fränkischen Gewässern unter ganzjährigen Schutz gestellt, nachdem Kormoran und Waller die Bestände erheblich geschädigt haben. Das ist verantwortungsbewusster Naturschutz.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*



krickfan schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder beim Thema Naturschutz wären. Ein verantwortungsvoll handelnder Verband würde ein Fangverbot für Glasaale, gekoppelt mit einem ganzjährigen Schutz, fordern.
> 
> Fordern können die viel. Dabei geht es aber um Kohle und Existenzen in den Fanggebieten. Da wird die Forderung eines Anglerverbandes so wirksam sein, wie ein Furz im Weltall.
> 
> ...



Nein, das ist lächerlich. 

Grund für den "Schutz" dürfte da vielmehr die Entnahmepflicht für nicht geschonte Arten sein. 
Weil aber eben kaum einer Rotaugen und Rotfedern für die Küche mag, man sie aber -nicht geschont- auch nicht zurücksetzen darf, stellt an sie halt mit einem Vorwand unter Schutz. Dann kann man "zufällige" Fänge legal zurücksetzen.

Das bringt mich gleich zu der Frage, ob in den betreffenden Vereinen der Aal denn unter Vollschutz steht?


----------



## kxxxkfxx (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Grund für den "Schutz" dürfte da vielmehr die Entnahmepflicht für nicht geschonte Arten sein.
> Weil aber eben kaum einer Rotaugen und Rotfedern für die Küche mag, man sie aber -nicht geschont- auch nicht zurücksetzen darf, stellt an sie halt mit einem Vorwand unter Schutz. Dann kann man "zufällige" Fänge legal zurücksetzen.


 
Wir haben doch vorige Woche erst über meinen Bericht diskutiert, dass hier in Vereinen Leute WEGEN massenhafter Entnahme von den Vereinen ausgeschlossen wurden.

Ich kann hier jederzeit Beifang zurücksetzen, ohne auch nur die geringsten Repressalien zu riskieren.

Das Problem bei Rotauge/Rotfeder ist ja hier gerade die Beliebtheit in der Küche. Es gibt geschmacklich kaum was besseres. Natürlich bei entsprechender Größe, aber das sind halt auch die besten Laichfische.

Aber zurück zu Deiner Frage: Nein, der Aal ist nicht geschützt. Was mich ärgert. Auf Nachfrage ziehen die Befürworter der Fangfreigabe dann auch gern mal zur Argumentation solche Verbandspapiere aus der Tasche, was mich dann noch mehr ärgert.

Die in Bayern mittlerweile geltende Aalschonzeit (01.11.-28.02.) und deren Eingrenzung auf das sog. Aaleinzugsgebiet sind schlichtweg Lachnummern. Ich fange meine Aale jedenfalls zu anderen Jahreszeiten.


----------



## ivo (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich kann hier jederzeit Beifang zurücksetzen, ohne auch nur die geringsten Repressalien zu riskieren.



Herr Staatsanwalt ich weiß was... .:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## kxxxkfxx (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*



ivo schrieb:


> Herr Staatsanwalt ich weiß was... .:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


 
Du kennst das Tierschutzgesetz? 

Hier findet in Vereinen übrigens gerade eine hitzige Debatte darüber statt, ob die Fischentnahme zu Hegezwecken (Vermeidung von Verbuttung) durch das Tierschutzgesetz gedeckt ist, wenn es für die aus Hegegründen entnommenen Fische keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit gibt. 

Die reale Angst besteht darin, wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz Ärger zu bekommen, nicht wegen der Entnahmepflicht.


----------



## ivo (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*

Ich kenne das bayrische Gesetz zur Fischerei. Und das gilt meines Wissens noch.:q

Aber der Herr dreht es sich ja immer so wie ers braucht.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich kenne das bayrische Gesetz zur Fischerei. Und das gilt meines Wissens noch.:q
> 
> Aber der Herr dreht es sich ja immer so wie ers braucht.


 
Bayerische Fischereiprüfung 2012

Frage 5.181 Hat das Tierschutzgesetz Bedeutung für den Angelfischer?
Antwort: ja, denn es verbietet, einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zuzufügen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich kann hier jederzeit Beifang zurücksetzen, ohne auch nur die geringsten Repressalien zu riskieren.


 

Von Franke zu Franke, aber das stimmt nicht. Sonst könntest du auch in aller Öffentlichkeit behaupten, dass du nur auf Hecht gehst und den Zander als Beifang deklarieren. In der Folge und wenn du an den falschen gerätst, ist deine Karte weg, so schnell schaust du gar nicht.


----------



## ivo (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*

Und lieber krickfan, was hat das mir der Anordnung zur Entnahme aller Fische die im Maß liegen und keiner Schonzeit unterliegen zu tun?

Nichts!

Aber mach nur weiter. :q


----------



## kxxxkfxx (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Von Franke zu Franke, aber das stimmt nicht. Sonst könntest du auch in aller Öffentlichkeit behaupten, dass du nur auf Hecht gehst und den Zander als Beifang deklarieren. In der Folge und wenn du an den falschen gerätst, ist deine Karte weg, so schnell schaust du gar nicht.


 
Sicher kann ich das. Wenn ich keinen Zander esse, sprich keine Verwertungsmöflichkeit habe, ist das durch das Tierschutzgesetz gedeckt.

Das Argument greift natürlich nur dann, wenn es glaubhaft ist, dass der Fisch nur Beifang ist. Ich kann nicht am Forellenbach Forellen zurücksetzen 

Ich nehme z.B. prinzipiell keine Barben mit, die ich beim Brassenangeln fange. Kann ich nicht verwerten.

Wenn ein Verein/Verband aufgrund solcher Umstände die Karte einziehen würde, ginge die Sache sofort zum Anwalt.


----------



## ivo (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*

Ich sag nur § 11 der AVBayFiG. Aber sicher gilt das nur in Ausnahmefällen. Für den lieben krickfan evtl gar nicht.:q

Naja, mehr kann man dazu nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*

Kann doch gar nicht soooooooooo schlimm sein mit den Aalbeständen. |gr:

Solange im TV mit solchen Beiträgen für Delikatessen "geworben"
wird.

Schaut mal ab 09:40 #q

http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/videos/clip/9401-mission-wissen-weltweit-delikatessen-1.1665207/


----------



## Hilde (21. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*

Aalschutz?
Das macht man doch so:
http://www.vfg-bw.org/Aalaktie.htm


----------



## flor61 (21. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Kann doch gar nicht soooooooooo schlimm sein mit den Aalbeständen. |gr:
> 
> Solange im TV mit solchen Beiträgen für Delikatessen "geworben"
> wird.
> ...



Ja, und damit die Gourmets weiterhin ihre Spezialitäten genießen können, fordern wir deutschen Angler ein Aal-Fangverbot.
Ich lach mich ja tod. Hatte gestern erst wieder zwei Aale auf dem Abendbrottisch. War echt lecker.

Petri


----------



## flor61 (21. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*



Hilde schrieb:


> Aalschutz?
> Das macht man doch so:
> http://www.vfg-bw.org/Aalaktie.htm



Ist nicht Dein ernst.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*



> Ja, und damit die Gourmets weiterhin ihre Spezialitäten genießen können, fordern wir deutschen Angler ein Aal-Fangverbot.


Nicht die deutschen Angler fordern das - die deutschen Gewässerbewirtschaftungsverbände fordern das FÜR die Angler!!

Ein kleiner, aber in meinen Augen bemerkenswerter Unterschied....


----------



## antonio (21. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*

thomas in dem papier steht, daß sie das nicht fordern.



antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*

Gut, danke für den Hinweis - da sind dann mal meine Scheuklappen bezüglich Verbänden wieder durchgekommen, denen ich aus Erfahrung nun mal zuerstmal immer eher alles Schlechte zutraue..

Danke für den Hinweis, sorry für meinen "Beissreflex"...


----------



## flor61 (21. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*

Naja Thomas, auf alle Fälle steht die Forderung im Raum, von wem auch immer.
Ich weiß nur, daß wir in BRB nur noch drei Aale pro Tag mit mindestens 50cm nach Hause nehmen dürfen, wenn das Wasser einen Abfluß und damit Anbindung zum Meer hat.
Übrigens, ich habe im letzten Jahr in Summe nur 2 Aale gefangen. (Die wurden übrigens gestern auf den Teller gebracht. Waren lecker.) Will sagen, die Fangmengen passen sich eh automatisch an die Menge der im Wasser schwimmenden Fische an, egal wie man reguliert. Ist wie in der Natur, viel Nahrung, viel Fresser, danach wenig Nahrung, wenig Fresser. Aber der Eine rottet den Anderen nicht aus. Es stellt sich immer ein Gleichgewicht ein. So würde es auch mit dem Angler und dem Fisch laufen. Nur wir versuchen immer überall einzugreifen und zu regulieren und wir denken, wir sind Gott. Dabei sind wir auch nur armseelige Rädchen im gesamten Naturkreislauf und nur für eine endliche Zeit Gast auf dieser Welt. Das Einzige was wir zerstören, ist unsere Lebensgrundlage, aber nicht diese Erdkugel, bestehend aus Materie.
Oh Mann, das war jetzt wieder philosophisch.

Trotzdem Petri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Kann doch gar nicht soooooooooo schlimm sein mit den Aalbeständen. |gr:
> 
> Solange im TV mit solchen Beiträgen für Delikatessen "geworben"
> wird.
> ...



Das haben die Kameraden ja alles richtig gründlich recherchiert: Seit wann liegen denn die Bermudas im Pazifik?


----------



## gründler (21. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das haben die Kameraden ja alles richtig gründlich recherchiert: Seit wann liegen denn die Bermudas im Pazifik?


 

Seit dem Klimawandel hat sich halt einiges Verschoben|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes



#h


----------



## flor61 (21. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das haben die Kameraden ja alles richtig gründlich recherchiert: Seit wann liegen denn die Bermudas im Pazifik?



Hey Sten,

Du bist ja der Ober-Krümel. Also, wenn jemand was merkt was ich nicht mitbekomme, dann ziehe ich meinen Hut.

Also, Hut ab und Petri


----------



## mathei (21. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*

aalfangverbot. solch blödsinn. knallt den komaran ab. wer den wohl auch noch gekrönt hat.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (21. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> aalfangverbot. solch blödsinn. knallt den komaran ab. wer den wohl auch noch gekrönt hat.



Der Kormoran ist für den Aal nicht das große Problem, sondern die bis vor kurzem praktizierte Glasaalentnahme und die Wasserkraftwerke mit ihren Turbinen.

Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich eine drastische Dezimierung der Kormoranbestände ablehne. Die Viecher müssen weg, und zwar wegen der Bestandsbedrohung anderer Fischarten (Äsche, Rotauge, Hecht, ...)


----------



## Cat135 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*

Hey,

nachdem ich gestern intensiv im Internet recherichert und auch  hier gesucht habe: weiß jemand, ob das Verbot der Glasaalbefischung noch gilt? Es sollte ja erstmal nur bis 2011 gelten - hat sich dahingehend etwas geändert oder besteht es noch? was dem Aal ja wirklich nur zu wünschen wäre... |kopfkrat


----------



## Tulpe2 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: VDSF- und DAV-Statement zum Aal-Management*



Cat135 schrieb:


> ... das Verbot der Glasaalbefischung ...



Ein Verbot gab es nur für den Export: z.B. nach "Fernost".
Hier mal z.B. zum Weiterlesen:
http://www.fv-loeningen.de/news/2011/schutzdeseuropaeischenaals/index.html


----------

